

Surprising properties of floating point computations - dododo
http://hal.archives-ouvertes.fr/docs/00/28/14/29/PDF/floating-point-article.pdf

======
brazzy
Summary: Don't expect floating-point computations to be eaxctly reproducable
down to the last digit, even within the theoretical bounds of precision
guaranteed by IEEE 754, mainly because there is leeway in mapping language
constructs to hardware operations, and thus compiler optimizations can cause
different behaviour for apparently identical operations.

